# neues Fenster durch Button öffnen funktioniert nicht!!



## TimSkyp (30. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab eine grafisches Menu mit Netbeans erstellt auf dem ein Button (mit dem Namen "new") ist, mit dem ich ein neues Fenster aufmachen will. Die Klasse des neuen Fenster ist Rectangle().

Ich hab dazu schon eine Lösung für den Button gefunden, jedoch funktioniert sie einfach nicht

die Lösung:

```
private void newBtnActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {                                         
       new Rectangle().setVisible(true);    
    }
```

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache.
Hat vielleicht wer eine Idee wieso es nicht funktioniert

Bitte um Hilfe!!


----------



## mjdv (30. Jan 2011)

Buha, was meinst du mit neuem Fenster? 

Möchtest du eine MDI Applikation schreiben? Dann solltest du es mit JDesktopPane versuchen

edit: Ein Tutroial welches ich eben bei google gefunden hab: Java Tutorial: Multiple Document Interfaces with JDesktopPane and JInternal Frame


----------



## TimSkyp (30. Jan 2011)

Sorry falls ich mich unklar ausgedrückt hab!!
Ich bin ziemlich unerfahren was das Programmieren betrieft. 

Was ich machen wollte ist das durch den Klick auf einen Button ein neues Frame, in dem mein Panel (Rectangle()) enthalten ist, aufgemacht wird.

Dein Link hat mir sehr weiter geholfen, danke dafür! :toll:
Habs hinbekommen!!


----------

